# Shopsmith 4-in Jointer



## Mike_K (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm curious to know if anyone out there has had any experience with the Shopsmith Jointer. It has been working well but since the last blade replacement, I am getting a mild convex arc on the surface I am jointing. There are articles I've read that suggest the infeed and outfeed tables are not coplanar or level with each other. I have not found any reference in the manual that tells me how to adjust the infeed table. The outfeed table and the remainder of the jointer are one piece. So the adjustment has to be with the infeed table. I have been through the blade alignment process several times and thoroughly. The blades are perfect per the manual. Any ideas.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not familiar with the Shopsmith jointer. If the only change to the machine is that the knives were replaced, this would infer that the knives have to be the root cause of the problem.

I would recheck the blade height. Feels like at least one blades is just a bit too high.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike,
Here's a forum that will be able to help SSFORUM


----------



## Mike_K (Sep 29, 2012)

I have been back to the blades 4 times now to check per the instructions in the manual and the blades are all exactly where they should be and that's the thing that is very perplexing. And I have emailed Shopsmith tech support on several occasions and the their responses are cryptic and not very helpful. 

I'll check the SS forum for other perplexed SS owners of the jointer. 

My gut tells me I have a new tool coming. If I go that route, what jointers do you recommend?

Thanks for your responses. 

Mike


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

Mike,

I tend to think the problem must be with the table alignment. I could definitely see where that would cause the problem you are having. Have you moved the infeed table up to level with the outfeed table and run a straight edge from end to end? If the leading end of the infeed table is low, it would cause the edge to be concave. This is just me thinking it through, I don't own a jointer... yet. I'm in the market for a good used one.


----------



## Mike_K (Sep 29, 2012)

I appreciate your suggestion. I had the same thought yesterday and I did exactly that. When the infeed and outfeed tables are at the same elevation, the straight edge will be flat on the outfeed table and not fully touch the infeed table until it goes back about 10 inches from the cutter. The gap is small but with a flashlight you can see that the light comes under at the end of the infeed table nearest the outfeed. 

Unfortunately there is no adjustment that I can find that would let me level the infeed table with the outfeed table. What I don't get is that I have used this jointer for many years and have not had any problems before. There must be some way to do this.

Thanks for your response.

Mike


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mike,
I own a Shopsmith but not the jointer. That's why I suggested the SS forum. I'm sure there is a way to adjust that infeed table. The outfeed may be solid, though.
I'll bet there are guys on the SS forum that have seen the same condition. 
From all I've read, that's a good jointer...a bit small but well made and reliable...well, maybe not in your case.


----------



## Mike_K (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope you are right. It has been reliable for along time. I am going to fully disassemble it and clean up the tracks that the infeed table runs on. That is the only apparent place where the alignment can be affected. 

I'll post the results after the cleaning but that'll probably be awhile.

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions.

Mike


----------

